# Goodbye everyone ;-;



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey guys... theres a lot of bad stuff going on in my life right now, parents are filing for divorce, constantly screaming at each other.... So I won't be able to use the internet for a while because my mom wont pay the internet bill. This is so unfortunate and my mom hates halloween, and I have to be with her for a long time now, i don't really understand whats going on. So, this is my last day to say goodbye to everyone

A few of my most trustworthy friends : Pyro, frightener's entertainment, and buried alive.

I had a lot of fun in the graveyard chat, and fun all around talking to people on this forum to make new friends. Unfortunately... I will never get that chance to make a haunt of my little own. I guess im just a kid that wishes for too much. 

Goodbye everyone,


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear that your family is going through a difficult time.

Hang in there and when you have a chance to get online, please stop in and say hello.

Things will turn around and we'll be here. Good luck.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Staying a kid doesn't last forever, and remember that dreams are what provide hope for the future.

Sometimes life sucks. We've enjoyed having you around, and like Ms W says, drop in every now and then if you have the chance at a friends house or whatever. When you get to college or on your own, we'll see a lot more of you, I'm sure.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

This breaks my heart.
I do hope this transition is short lived and goes as smoothly as possible.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Crossblades. I went through the same crap with my parents getting divorced. We didn't celebrate Halloween at all when I was a kid. I feel for you. When you're an adult you'll be able to do things so much better than your parents did. Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

crossblades400 said:


> Unfortunately... I will never get that chance to make a haunt of my little own. I guess im just a kid that wishes for too much.
> 
> Goodbye everyone,


Sorry to hear that Cross but remember to never say never you and never give up on your dreams.

Try to set up a class fund raiser and have a haunted house most teachers will be all for it because you class can get some extra cash for school dances and feild trips, or get one of your friends to do a haunt with you at their house. Even tho you think you are just a kid you still can do anything you put your heart to. I believe in you that you can do a haunt even tho your mom is againist it.


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

im really sorry cross, what joe said NEVER SAY NEVER...
dont get wrapped up in their fighting ... express your creativity differently painting or drawing or designing halloween stuff so when you get your house you can do everything you've ever dreamed of... and remember you can always come back to youre friends on the forum ANYTIME... well miss ya cross :/


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Sorry to hear that things are so tough right now. As hard as things may be for now, don't give up your dreams. Start a folder of all the things you want to make one day and when things get better for you, or even when you get older and get a place if your own, you'll be ready with your folder full of ideas and projects for you to decorate however you want. In the meantime, we'll keep you in our thoughts and hope that we'll see you in here if you get a chance to get online.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I'm sad that you're going thru a rough time right now. Everyone here has good advice for you. Your dreams are what makes life worth it - don't give up. We're all here for you. I think most of the public libraries offer internet access - maybe you can try that. Most parents don't mind their kids going to the library.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Hang in there. Time has a way of healing things. You will eventaully get a place of your own and you'll have the best haunt around!! Give it time.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

sorry for all the crap going on in your life  ,you take care blades-and keep on ROCKIN" 
and pop in when you can


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Sorry to hear the bad news. Keep your head straight man and don't ever stop dreaming - to cease dreaming is to cease living. And once everything blows over and you're of age, make Halloween what you want.

-TM


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

What can we say CB? Of course we're all sorry to hear the news. But goodbye? No, sorry, you don't get out that easily my friend. Every library has internet access and you'll still be able to celebrate Halloween in some way. I EXPECT you to stop in when you can and say hi. When you're grown, and on your own, we, or those just like us will be here to welcome you back full time. Never give in.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow That really sucks!!! Like everyone here says keep your dreams close to your heart, You WILL be back here someday. we all want to hear from you soon, you will find a way if you want. We will be waiting even in the after life hopefully it wont take that long. take care dont give up you will have a haunt someday!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I am so sorry CB. Please find a way to check in with us when you can. 
You can continue to work on your Halloween until you are able to do your own haunt. We all had to build up from nothing.

May I suggest that you volunteer at a local charity haunt? 

I hope things get better for you soon.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Hope everything is going well. Just keep on planning your next display, it'll happen soon enough!


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Blades,

Try to hang in there. I know there's a lot of crap going on in your life right now. Divorce is ugly, and usually the children end up being pawns. But don't lose hope on your dreams. You may have to put them on hold for the time being, but that doesn't mean you have to give them up. Sure, things seem pretty dark right now, but stay tough and don't let it mess with your head right now. Down the road, this experience may lend itself to your haunt. Yes, your haunt! Just because it seems that is unlikely right now, doesn't mean it will never happen. And who knows, maybe your mom will come around and actually come to like Halloween if she knows how passionate you are about it.

Hang in there, buddy.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

CB....just a thought...most Public Libraries have computers you can use with internet access....drop in once in a while.

In the mean time hang tight dude! We'll still be here when you come back!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

What Dave said, Hang tight, we'll be here when you get back. Remember, your one of us now.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear how rough things are for you right now. Please remember that their divorce is between them and that none of that is your fault. Like everyone else said keep a file, keep a dream, keep sneaking into the forum when you can, keep hanging in there for when you can make Halloween anything you want it to be... keep it in your heart. We will certainly keep you in our hearts. I wish only the best blessings for you.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Ditto what everyone has already said. Life is a long strange trip and we can always get back to the things that matter to us once lifes interuptions have rudely diverted us.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Everyone has said some great things, and I think we all agree with them. We'll miss you, but look forward to hearing from you when you get the chance. We'll be here waiting.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

You'll be back, so until we hear from you again best of luck


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Cross, very sorry to hear that. 
keep your chin up.
we will keep the light on for ya.


----------



## kendallizm (Feb 16, 2008)

Things get better with time.
Kendallizm


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Hang in there kid! Don't let your parents' attitudes and break up take away your love for Halloween. Visit us from the library computers. Your parents will just think you're being extra studious!


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Cross,

I come from a broken marriage as well as many other family issues. You must be strong and use this as a learning experience. I know that may seem strange to you at this point, but what has been said is true, you can take this experience and learn from it. We all hope you the best and please try to keep in touch, if only periodically. Never give up.

Dorian


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

We will be here for you when you come back blade...the best of luck to you and everything you do. Never backdown and never falter.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey CB - Like the members that expressed, keep your head up and do what you got to do to get through this tough time. Public libraries are a good way to keep in touch with us and your Halloween endeavors.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

So sorry to hear the news Crossblades... we'll keep you and your family in our thoughts and prayers.


----------

